# UKAPS Aquascaping Experience 2016



## George Farmer (12 Jan 2016)

Hi all,

In case you missed it - www.ukaps.org/ae

And there's the sub-forum here - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/aquascaping-experience-info.124/

Cheers,
George


----------

